# rest in peace Angel



## FrD (Mar 17, 2011)

sadly my baby angel past away on april 1st..
she was my love, my world and my trouble maker for the past 7 years.
i've had many cats but angel was special; she was born outside and when her mama ran out of milk i brought her inside to bottle feed her. she stayed in my room and slept in a box with some old baby blankets and my old stuffed animals and a ticking clock until she was old enough..
when she was 3 months old she snuck out of the garage on christmas eve and my dad found her half frozen buried in the snow, i brought her in and wrapped her in a fuzzy blanket to which she loved to sleep on till she died. she never left the comfort of our house again (even though my parents didnt want another cat in the house)
she got in to everything she could and always had to sit on something, papers pillows books even eggcartons, she liked to crawl up on top of me when i lay on the couch whatching tv. even though she was mean and cranky sometimes and just wanted to be left alone, she was sweet and lovable.. and had a purr you could hear from across the room. she had the most perfect face and i will miss her dearly. 
rest in peace my dear sweet angel...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Angel sounds like a sweet little girl. 

You were lucky to have each other, both your lives were richer because of it.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss of Angel.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. atback Angel sounded like a very special girl. R.I.P. little girl.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Angel was your angel and now that she's crossed the Bridge, she is now your guardian Angel. My heart goes out to you. My Smokey was there to greet her as she crossed the Bridge. He was always a friendly cat and loved other cats. You couldn't ask for a better welcoming committee. Angel is in good paws.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Is she the cat in your avatar? Rest in Peace Angel. Until you meet again....which you WILL.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Angel sounds like she was a wonderful friend. Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## Gramaray (Apr 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Thank you for telling us about her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! I'm sorry to hear about Angel.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was a really special and fun kitty!


----------

